# Crockpot biscuits



## Anau (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you think you could cook those ready-made biscuits in the crockpot?  I figured since you could make cakes, you could cook other things like breads too.  I was thinking of making chicken and dumplings and then cook the leftover biscuits regularly.


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you not have an oven?


----------



## comissaryqueen (Sep 24, 2005)

Try it and let me know if it works.


----------



## Anau (Sep 24, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Do you not have an oven?


 
Nope, I'm a student in a dorm so nothing but a crockpot.  

I think I will just try it out for fun.


----------



## licia (Sep 24, 2005)

Have you seen the units that have a tiny toaster oven, a coffee pot and a griddle or hot plate all together?  They are small in size and cover a multitude of purposes.


----------



## Anau (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah, that would be too easy...they only allow slow cookers and mircrowaves.


----------



## licia (Sep 24, 2005)

I suppose if your microwave has a browning unit, that could be used. I wouldn't think biscuits would be very good cooked in a crock pot. BUT, you could buy biscuits already cooked in your deli section of grocery store, or a restaurant that serves them and reheat in the microwave (briefly since they get hard in a hurry). There may be such as thing as a microwavable biscuit - they make many other things that I haven't used.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 24, 2005)

> Do you think you could cook those ready-made biscuits in the crockpot?


Yes, but you will have better luck if you cook them on top of something like a stew. Use small amounts (so that they will cook through the centre) and place them as you would a dumpling. (Just a thought but I would also make them quite dry so that they don't fall apart as they aborb the liquid underneath)



> Nope, I'm a student in a dorm so nothing but a crockpot


 Years back I lived in a place that did not have an oven either, and found that you could do a ton of things in a crock pot! Everything from the classics (stews, soups, chilis, chowders) to hot fudge and oatmeal. 

Good luck


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 25, 2005)

I think you would want to turn the crock-pot to high for about an hour before adding the biscuits since most recipes call the the liquid to be boiling before you drop dumplings on top.  You couls also split the biscuits in half horizontally to make 2 thin biscuits if they take too long to cook otherwise.


----------



## craftynsewon (Mar 10, 2006)

*crockpot biscuits*

I'm thinking along the same lines as Anau.. that biscuits could be cooked in a crockpot too...although the appearance I'm sure might not be the same such as them browning????  Here is a recipe for bread that I found in my Rival crockpot book... if your prepackaged biscuits don't work you might want to try using this recipe.  A little online research showed that the bread n cake pan mentioned is a round aluminum pan with a lid that appears to have slits in the top of it.. I'm sure an appropriate sized pan could be substituted and maybe a foil covering with slits used.

A note that was mentioned in baking in a crockpot was that breads are more of a batter consistency than a dough.

White bread
1 pkg active dry yeast
1 tsp sugar
1/4 cup warm water
1 egg
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 cup lukewarm water
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup sugar
3 1/2-4 cups flour

In a large bowl dissolves yeast and 1 tsp sugar in 1/4 cup warm water.---------Allow to stand until it bubbles and foams. Add egg, oil, lukewarm water, salt, 1/4 cup sugar and 2 cups flour. Beat with an electric mixer for 2 minutes. with wooden spoon, stir in remaining 1 1/2 to 2 cups flour until dough leaves sides of the bowl. Place dough in well-greased Bread'n Cake Bake Pan; cover. Place pan in crock-pot. Cover and bake on High for 2 to 3 hours or until edges are browned.

Remove pan and uncover. Let stand 5 minutes. Unmold on cake rack. 1 loaf (for 3 1/2 or 5 quart crock-pot)


Another thought Anau is that biscuits could be cooked in a dutch oven with coals under the oven and on top of the lid...this of course would require an outside location which might not be available to you.


----------

